#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Phadaeng mansion, Ubon Ratchatani

## MeMock

Just checked out of hospital and thought was all set to go back to The Pan house when I convinced the wife to check out Phadaeng Mansion which was a place I had looked at a few weeks ago when I was staying at the Montana after deciding not to go back to the Tokyo.

Only 4 months old, you can't miss it as it is a huge building (for Ubon) located on Phadaeng road almost opposite the wrong way cafe.

Phadaeng mansion.
www.phadaengmansion.com (dosn't seem to work)
phadaengmansion[at]hotmail.com
Ph: 045254600

400 baht for a room with a double bed, 500 baht for a king size. 5,000 baht per month.

A few English movie channels, fridge, outside wash up area.

A nice little Lobby with some copies of the classics, however one in particular they decided to cover up his privates with some paper and fishing line  :Smile: 

I really did like the Pan House but this place is in a better location being only 1 block from the main park  and slightly better value, making it now my choice for best valued Hotel in ubon.

If the wrong way cafe doesn't do enough for you taste buds then just a few blocks away is the laithong buffet

----------


## MeMock

We chose the ground floor as I can't climb stairs yet so no view but the building is about 5 stories high so must be some good views up above.

----------


## chitown

What were you in the hospital for? 




>

----------


## MeMock

If you can handle the entire story read from the start, if not just read the last 2 pages.

https://teakdoor.com/health-fitness-a...lp-needed.html (Sciatica help needed.)

----------


## MeMock

I just got the joke chitown, i thought it was a bit strange you asking as I thought you already knew! I will blame it on the drugs I am on.

Yes, while I was in there I had a little op done on my errr meat and two veg as it was too long and getting in the way  :Wink:

----------


## MeMock

As I said, you can't miss it as it is really Grandiose so here is a pic to prove my point. No mozzies here and very quiet. I stuffed up big time though as I forgot today was Boxing day and therefore the boxing day test is on which is showing at the Pan house apartments and not here  :Sad:

----------


## MeMock

I would like to add something to this thread.

When I was taking photos of the reception area the owners asked my wife why I was doing that. She told him it would go on a website as well as my blog.

About a week ago the owner called my wife to say thank you because it seems that someone checked in and said they had read this review somewhere. We all know what Thai business people can be like so I was very surprised that he remembered who we were, found my wifes number and bothered to make the call. Well done!

----------


## Phadaeng

Thahnk you for comimg and taking photos of our mansion. We hope to see you next time, Thank you for everything.

----------


## jandajoy

Streuth. Nice pics and looks like a good place to stay. Very fair prices too. If they stay that way we'll be down there sooner rather than later. 

Proactive management is good to see.

----------


## MeMock

Forgot to mention as well that they have free wifi.

----------


## MeMock

> Thahnk you for comimg and taking photos of our mansion. We hope to see you next time, Thank you for everything.


Just in case it is real.  :Smile: 

Hi Phadaeng, thanks for saying hello. Hotels with good management will always get good repeat customers.

I hope to see you on Thursday for a night and I can drop that book off as well that you very kindly let me borrow.

----------


## Thai Pom

Memock, you really seem to be having some luck with the locals recently.  Have you checked the bottom of your thongs to make sure you didn't stand in something.

----------


## MeMock

I just assumed this was normal Thai behaviour  :Smile:

----------


## Thai Pom

Of course, I forgot, How stupid of me.

----------


## Phadaeng

thephadaeng.blogspot.
e-mail: thephadaeng[at]gmail
Tel. 045254600
126 Phadaeng Rd., Ubon Ratchathani, 34000 Thailand

----------


## MeMock

à¸à¸²à¹à¸à¸à¹à¸¡à¸à¸ั่à¸ is the full address.

Nice website, some of those photos look familiar! We will definitely be there tomorrow afternoon, if you like I can take some proper photos for you to use free of charge as I am sure you don't wont one with my computer bag etc in it do you?

See you tomorrow.

----------


## Phadaeng

I'm very sorry. I stole your pics. I'll still in Bangkok tomorrow. Please contact my brothers at Ubon. Thank you.

----------


## MeMock

Hi Phadaeng, no problems, I don't really mind - just tell your brother to give me a good price on the room tomorrow!!

----------


## dirtydog

> 500 baht for a king size. 5,000 baht per month.


That really don't make sense mushy brain, it's cheaper to stay for a week than 5 days, and much cheaper to stay for a month than 11 days.

----------


## jizzybloke

Same on the hotel website,

*Rate Guide :* 


400 baht for a room with a double bed
500 baht for a king size. 
5,000 baht per month

----------


## MeMock

> Originally Posted by MeMock
> 
> 500 baht for a king size. 5,000 baht per month.
> 
> 
> That really don't make sense mushy brain, it's cheaper to stay for a week than 5 days, and much cheaper to stay for a month than 11 days.


Mushy brain huh, you really should think before you post. Didn't they teach you that in the book 'owning a forum for dummies'?

If you stay for 5 nights it would cost you 2,500 baht. 7 nights is 3,500 baht. 30 nights is 5,000 baht. 

I need a hotel, not an apartment. Unless I ended up staying more then 10 nights a month then I will continue to book per night.

We stayed there two nights ago and the great owners insisted on a free room due to the publicity we have given them.

----------


## bungalowbill

Is there an in-room safe, how do phadeang mansion compere to pan house? I'll be there (ubon) july about the 12th,for 5000 baht a month, I'll use it as a base whilst exploring laos & ubon province with #2
regards bungalowbill.

----------


## MeMock

They really are about the same. bungalow bill. Both good value, the only difference is the location. Pan house is opposite the hospital and therefore is really busy (rooms are quiet) while phadaeng is set back from the road and is on a slightly quieter street and is closer to the park which is why we stay there.

----------


## jimbone

This is my favorite place to stay. Nice rooms, great price, wifi, and very helpful people. I wanted to buy some muu yam and other foods not easily found. Not only was I told where, but was offered a ride there. And trying to go to Prae in the North, not only was I given information, but a call was made to NakonChai Air bus company. This is a full-service hotel!

----------


## MeMock

Thats great to hear jimbone, I send a lot of people there so glad to hear that their service is still top notch.

Have you been into Peppers yet for a feed?

----------


## Bexar County Stud

Nice thread. When I did a cross-country motorcycle ride a few years ago, I was able to find similar places in most places I stopped. Unfortunately I didn't document my discoveries, so it's great that you are sharing this with everyone.

IME, the service in these small, off the tourism grid family-run hotels is usually very warm and accommodating. Thai hospitality at it's best.

----------


## natalie8

Thanks for the great review. We have friends in Ubon and they've invited us to stay at their house, but that place looks great. Great prices too. So now we have two places to go in Ubon - Pepper's and Phaedeng Mansion.

----------


## MeMock

Hey Nat - would be great to meet you, when are you coming?

----------


## natalie8

Not sure yet, but in about a year. We'll be taking trips to other places in the next 6 months first. In the meantime, I'll e-mail our friend who lives there and ask him if he's been to Pepper's yet. I'll let you know.

----------


## jimbone

MeMock, Been to Peppers only once for a nice cup of tea and some tasty cake. Like the place, the staff there are very friendly, even helping me with my thai. Haven't eaten there, yet, but it's on my "to do" list.

----------


## MeMock

^^ Well when you do get here Nat it would be great to meet with you to be sure!

^ Hi Jimbone, glad to hear that you managed to drop in to Peppers for a cuppa and some cake. Hopefully next time I will be there myself to say hello. 
The menu is actually now available online here at Teak Door if you are interested. https://teakdoor.com/1212014-post380.html

----------


## ragandbone man

Hi, thanks for the information regarding this place. Will give them a phone later and try to get booked in. 

I contacted the Sunee Grand by e-mail to book a room, but they came back with the old Thai Favourite, superior rooms are sold out but you can book a deluxe room for 1700 baht/per night, why do they always try to fleece you like that?.  So they just lost a three night booking. 

I will be Ubon from the 23rd September 2010 for three days, first visit for myself driving down from Nakhon Phanom. 

On a slightly different topic, anybody know where in Ubon I can buy software for a Mac computer ?



Best Regards
ragandbone man

----------


## sabang

^ I stayed at the Phadaeng last night, it's good value for 500bht and well located.
The main farang boozer in town, Wrongway cafe, is just 200m up the road.

There is an IT arcade in the shopping complex attached to the Sunee. I'm pretty sure you'll be able to find Mac software there, but it's no Panthip Plaza or Tukcom.

----------


## ragandbone man

Hi, good to know that everybody thinks it's a good value place to stay. phoned them today and managed to get booked in for three nights from the 23rd.

Might have a visit to some of the expat bars or places to eat, do any of them have free wifi ?

Will visit the mall and see what I can find software wise. 


Best Regards
ragandbone man

----------


## ragandbone man

Just got home after staying 5 nights at the Phadaeng mansion, two more than planned due to circumstances.

Really good place to stay in a great central location. Well worth the 500 baht/per night. The owner and staff were really really good to us and could not have been more helpful. 

Good WiFi available in the rooms, they also have computers free to use in the lobby areas.  The owner is really into his fine art and the place is decorated with Michel Angelo and Van Gogh paintings throughout.  They also supply free coffee at breakfast time. 

I can thoroughly recommend Phadaeng Mansion as a place to stay in Ubon, and know I will stay there again if I visit Ubon again in the future.

Best Regards
Ragandbone man

----------


## buzzy

Hi all, I checked into the Phadaeng Mansion last night. The desk clerk was outstanding and the rooms were ready with the AC already running. As stated by so many on this thread the rooms are very nice for 500 baht. 

The only concern I have is I was told during a phone conversation with Phadaeng Mansion that they don't have a monthly rate. I've not only read they have a monthly rate on this thread but also on the Phadaeng Mansion's own blog. I'll talk to them again today face to face just to make sure. If they don't have a monthly rate I'll have to look for another place to stay as I'm staying for a few months. That would be a shame as this hotel is really nice.

I am a newbie to this board and will introduce my self in the newbie thread soon. 

Jon

----------


## smeden

nice pics a green is sent  ::chitown::  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## sabang

> If they don't have a monthly rate


Obviously they are not in it for charity, so they dispensed with the monthly rate 'cus the place is getting more popular. Camp there for a few days while you work out a killer monthly deal elsewhere.  :Smile:

----------


## buzzy

Thanks Sabang,
We will stay here for three days and look around. It really is a nice place to bad they have dispensed with monthly rates. We still need to talk with the day manager and see what they say. 

Jon

----------


## ragandbone man

Ye, great place to stay, down for our second visit tomorrow night, only staying the one night this time.

Not sure we will be back in Ubon again, looks like our business there will be finished tomorrow night or Saturday morning at the latest.

Best of luck getting your monthly rate buzzy.

Regards
ragandbone man

----------


## jks

Thx  for sharing info and the pic's! Good review's so I have made a bookmark for our next trip which defenitely includes Ubon
 :Smile:

----------


## Maz

I stayed at the Phadaeng Mansion last Month and very clean,good value and helpful staff,you need to book as its busy(I got the last room) Popped over to the Wrong way cafe to watch the footie,eat and have a few beers,very cold beer and good service but the T-bone I had was medium rare one and well done the other but that can happen anywhere.
cheers

----------


## jamescollister

Stay there every time we go to town
friendly, rooms good, 500 Baht a night or 800 for the family room, have 2 small kids.
WiFi and farang TV and they give you a DVD player if you ask. Staggering distance from the Wrong way.
Now that Ubon has taxis, easy to get anywhere, cheap from there. Jim

----------


## MeMock

Have you tried T3 yet Jim? That's my new home away from home if I am not at the Sunee.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Staggering distance from the Wrong way.


 is it still run by the american bloke, cant remember his name might be richard ? met him in vientiane.

----------


## Sailing into trouble

This thread was 3 years old! Great pick up!

----------


## terry57

Great thing about these towns is the incredible value when it comes to accommodation. 

Makes touring a pleasure.

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> Staggering distance from the Wrong way.
> 
> 
>  is it still run by the american bloke, cant remember his name might be richard ? met him in vientiane.


Richard moved to Lao, but Ting his now ex wife still runs the place.

Memock not tried T3 and wife would not stay at the Sunee, too many ghosts. Jim

----------


## MeMock

> This thread was 3 years old! Great pick up!


Still relevant.

Your right about that Terry - 500 baht will always get you a very decent place to stay - IMO about the equivalent to a 1,500 baht place in Bangkok.

Here is a review I did on T3. T3 House Ubon Ratchathani | Family life in rural Thailand & Australia

As for the ghosts at Sunee? The only spirits there are from the liquor store down stairs in the super market.

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by Sailing into trouble
> 
> 
> This thread was 3 years old! Great pick up!
> 
> 
> Still relevant.
> 
> Your right about that Terry - 500 baht will always get you a very decent place to stay - IMO about the equivalent to a 1,500 baht place in Bangkok.
> ...


Sunee or part of it was once a hospital, by the way just came back from your town. They are having some sort of fertility festival, lots of very pretty dancing girl and lots of men and boys dressed as girl. People carrying big penises and tomorrow the rocket festival. Jim

----------


## MeMock

Yeah I realise that - one time when I checked in it was 40 degrees outside so I asked them for the room that used to be the morgue as it must be the coolest room in the entire hotel. For some reason the checkin girl didn't laugh.  :Sad: 

I am currently in Australia so looks like I will have to miss out on the big penises.

----------

